# Optimum Prop



## bmann420 (Nov 4, 2007)

What's everyone's opinion on the optimum prop for my merc 15hp two stroke? My skiff is the snooker2 listed on the bragging page and she cavitates a lot even when running wide open on slick clam water.

Aluminum, Stainless, 4-blade, 3-blade, pitch?????? I am confused.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Moved to "prop"er topic section. 

Cheers


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Bought this little number from Capt'n Ron and i am Shickled Titless !!! Bites the water Like a Pit bull !!! [smiley=pirate.gif] Dave


----------



## bmann420 (Nov 4, 2007)

Wow that prop looks bad ass. Is that on a 15 two stroke?


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

How high is your motor mounted?

Can you adjust the motor lower?

Do you only cavitates when going strait? 

How is she when you turn?

Possible fixes: 

SS 4 blade Cupped Prop = $$$$

6 inch adjustable Jack Plate, keeping your motor at same or lower height. = $$$

Peratrim type Cav plate. To keep water on prop but not add lift. = $$

Cut down the transom height. = $


----------



## bmann420 (Nov 4, 2007)

Cavitates mostly when running straight. What is a peratrim type cav plate?

I have a hydrafoil on the motor already but it hasn't helped much. Do you think I need to lower the motor some on the transom?


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

Tom C, 

I got a call asking for help today, I sent him to you. Mitch ws his name? No reply needed.

Float Shallower,
Joe
Carbon Marine


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks Joe [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


*snooker* 


www.permatrims.com










The differnt between a hydrafoil and a Permatrim is a hydrafoil will add lift, a Permatrim is designed to hold water on your prop. 


Depending on the motor height, lower the motor some on the transom may be all you need, or removing the hydrafoil may change  hull running angle allow your transom to drop and your bow to rise some lowering your prop.

*Bertt* started a great post about Motor Height, JackPlates, and Hull Running Angle. 

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1235777190


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I will have several permatrims soon ...


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Home made [smiley=1-biggrin.gif] 










What I like about Permatrim is they are custom designed for differant makes of motors.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Bought this little number from Capt'n Ron and i am Shickled Titless !!! Bites the water Like a Pit bull !!! [smiley=pirate.gif]  Dave


Dave, turn those bolts on your cav plate upside-down so the nuts are on top of the cav plate. Better yet go to a pan head or button head bolt and then do the above. This will help clean up the water flow around the prop a bunch. 

-T


----------



## bmann420 (Nov 4, 2007)

Actually I have a se200 installed and not a hydrafoil.


----------

